# Diesel in Water Tank :-(



## Jonnimac66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Need some advice please.... Just had some diesel get into my fresh water tank while refuelling....
I have drained the tank and refilled with fresh water and left in overfill so water was pouring back out filler.. I have also used a litre of Milton Sterliser and left stand over night before flushing through again.. There is still a smell of diesel from the tank and I dont want to use any of the taps or shower as I don't want to contaminate the whole water system.... any advice would be much appreciated..

Thanks Jonni


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 28, 2010)

Jonnimac66 said:


> Need some advice please.... Just had some diesel get into my fresh water tank while refuelling....
> I have drained the tank and refilled with fresh water and left in overfill so water was pouring back out filler.. I have also used a litre of Milton Sterliser and left stand over night before flushing through again.. There is still a smell of diesel from the tank and I dont want to use any of the taps or shower as I don't want to contaminate the whole water system.... any advice would be much appreciated..
> 
> Thanks Jonni



Jeez thats crap, won't ask how it happened...

I would try beer line cleaner or a similar heavy duty food standard cleaner and use hot water leaving the filler open as the diesel might then evaporate. Just a guess on the evaporate but not the beerline cleaner its great stuff, you can get it from cash and carry. if not then try beer kit steralising fluid or powder again its strong stuff.

Good luck


----------



## Geoff.W (Apr 28, 2010)

Jonnimac66 said:


> Need some advice please.... Just had some diesel get into my fresh water tank while refuelling....
> I have drained the tank and refilled with fresh water and left in overfill so water was pouring back out filler.. I have also used a litre of Milton Sterliser and left stand over night before flushing through again.. There is still a smell of diesel from the tank and I dont want to use any of the taps or shower as I don't want to contaminate the whole water system.... any advice would be much appreciated..
> 
> Thanks Jonni



That really is a bummer.

Unfortunatley the smell of diesel has a habit of hanging around for what seems like for ever, I've worker with the orrible stuff for too many (over 30) years. 

One thing that often does work to break down diesel is washing up liquid, might take some flushing out afterwards, loads of bubbles, but might just do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

*Best of luck*

It also depends on if you use the tank for drinking water. We don't as we carry a few 5 litre containers for drinking water. We use our water tank for washing, showering, dishes, although we also use for teeth cleaning
Maybe you can open the top inspection screw cap and get your hand inside to give a good scrubbing out?
Don't forget the filler and overflow pipes and the pump as these also will be contaminated. Also the feed pipe from the pump may have contamination.
It will certainly take quite a few flushes to completely get rid of the smell and unfortunately if all else fails you may have to renew the contaminated tank etc
Myself, I think I would renew the contaminated items 
Best of luck


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Apr 29, 2010)

As Geoff says - washing up detergent and very hot water and then cold water to rinse out with, if you have access to an air compressor put an air hose down the water fill point and "bubble" the hot water in the tank for about 20 minutes. If you can cobble together some sort of steam arrangement (hose into the top of a saucepan lid??) after washing that will also help sanitise and remove any remaining smell, BUT you have to keep an eye on the plastic tank as it may become soft. After all that lot use whatever the tank maker advises to sanitise.


----------



## AndyC (Apr 29, 2010)

Biomagic is reputed to be quite effective at removing the last remnants of diesel contamination, see their website: BioMagic

Many years ago I dealt with diesel contamination in a 100 gallon boat water tank by running water through it for 24 hours through a hose pushed right to the bottom of the tank, then rinsing with a light detergent solution, and running water through for another 24 hours. Finally I fitted an in-line activated carbon filter, which removed the last vestige of 'taint' from the water.

AndyC


----------



## jezport (Apr 29, 2010)

Some form of carbon, like they use in stomach pumps.


----------



## GillRuss (Apr 30, 2010)

This happened to our Autosleeper - unfortunately, their advice, and the advice of quite a few Mags is that the only way to clear it is to replace everything - we were lucky it was done by the dealer and they had to replace pipes, tanks, pumps, taps - check with the manufacturer !!!


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 30, 2010)

I would agree with Gill, although against my better judgment, because I have no experience to be able to advise, but I would replace tank.  Thankfully you have not pumped water through system


----------



## flashingblade (May 1, 2010)

*mmmmmm*

whats wrong with diesel ? it's lovely.
if you really can't get rid, you could always put a filter on, about £10 from machine mart. it might get rid of the lovely stuff. it's a good addition to any water system if you have a sensitive tum and fill up at spurious garages.
good luck


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 1, 2010)

you could use an industrial detergent then take out the tank and have it steam cleaned ,dont forget to clean the filler pipes . also as long as you have not used the pump and managed to contain the diesel to the tank replace any piping up to the pump itself if that wont work then it looks like a new tank unfortunately good luck


----------



## Talbot Bertha (May 1, 2010)

Just go with the detergent solution and if you can gain access to the insides of the tank give it a good scrubbing. Diesel is evil stuff but if you persevere you can usually get rid of the last bit. If not everything will taste and smell of Derv but you'll get used to that after a little while.. LOL  Personally I'd leave replacing the tank and filler pipe as a very last resort but i would suggest marking your water and diesel fillers clearly


----------



## camping_gaz (May 1, 2010)

ide go with the beer making sterilizer and if that dont help the smell wise try a load of sodium bicarb kills smells in flasks well and carpets alsorts 
http://www.thefarm.org/charities/i4at/lib2/60soda.htm



.


----------



## tresrikay (May 1, 2010)

If you have a plastic water tank, I fear that it may have permeated the polymers and that an in line filter regularly changed would be your only way to save the situation. Have you ever seen clear plastic containers that farmers use for diesel..... always look red even when empty....... as the stuff has leeched into the structure of the containers as they are made from the same derivative.
I would only be happy with a new tank....... its your body you are putting the contents in and diesel breaks down fatty tissue, of which we are all made..


----------



## gerty (May 3, 2010)

Hi had this problem last year when my wife filled our water tank with diesel, tried everthing but after taking advice from a boat owner who told us we needed a solvent as the diesel impegnates plastic of the tank,he said vodka does the trick and does not leave any tainting of the water after. In the end we used meths carefully giving the tank a good swilling out with 2-3 litres followed by washing out with dishwasher detergent and flushing with water. We now use the tank for drinking with no diesel odour whatsoever.


----------

